# [Q] ROM Manager in MIUI



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I was messing around with ROM Manager in MIUI and it wants to install CWM but there is not one for the Mesmerize. I clicked on installed manually and it asks if CWM V2 or V3 is installed. I backed out because I know CWM V4 is installed. Anybody use ROM manager for updates and if so what do you do when prompted for the current CWM version?


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

I told it I was using 3.x.x but I only use ROM manager to check on updates. Though I did do a back up and restore through it and it worked fine. I flash my ROM manually.

Not sure if that helps but its how I'm
using Rom Manager.
Sent from my I500

MIUI ROM
thanks developers


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, dfgas walked me through it.


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

When going to use rom manager, install it, select the phone you use ie. Mesmerizemtd then select yes and then pick cwm3.
I know on mtd we are using cwm4 but its how it is.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Same for showcase? edit nevermind just saw post for this thx


----------



## Evilntention (Jun 11, 2011)

Why when I look on rom manager is mesmerizemtd not there? Because I'm on the free version? Also when I try to open jt's roms I get some error and see nothing, haven't used rom manager before so you can tell me I'm retarded or whatever, or I need the paid version idk. Just curious I can just use cwm I don't care but I figure I can ask


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gotta hit menu then manual flash override. Choose mesmerize mtd and cwm 3. They should show up then

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------



## Evilntention (Jun 11, 2011)

And that worked, thanks I woulda never thought of that. thanks I appreciate the answer


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

No prob 

Yummmm, Gingerbread Taste Gooooood.


----------

